
Show HN: Visually Analyze Your Pages and Elements with Chrome Extension - cheekusm
https://browsee.io
======
aaronedam
What are the main differences between Hotjar and Browsee, apart from pricing?

~~~
cheekusm
Thanks for the question. Hotjar is a very good product. In Browsee, we are
attacking the unsolved problems like

1\. Too many sessions to watch - We mark sessions with AI tags like rage
clicks, n/w errors, and slowness, u-turns, repeated events, etc to give you
pinpointed sessions to watch

2\. Easy querying for Page URL and Elements - You can use our Chrome Extension
to watch sessions and analytics for any URL or button or link just by
selecting it within our Chrome Extension instead of searching for complex CSS
elements.

3\. Identify Your Users - You can identify your users with your Database ID
etc to know exactly how your users are using your product.

4\. Actions - You can also target your users with segmented notifications.

